# TLDI 40 breakin question



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't answer all of your questions but I can answer some.

If your oil is too low your alarm will sound so fill it up. The oil system is fed by gravity and not a pressure system like some gas tanks on cars where the pump sends more fuel than the injector pump can handle and then diverts it back to the tank.

Oil drippings is most likely unburned oil. If you can't find answer in the manual, give a call to the dealer to make sure.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me Duck. My local service guy said it wasnt anything to worry about after feeding the engine extra oil. He didnt say it, but I got the impression from him that that breakin step may be overkill, but I did it anyway.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

No marks on the internal oil tank for high and low. I always carry a 1 quart bottle with me just in case I forget to check it before going out. Generally, my 50 uses about 2 tank fulls of gas, 24 gallons, per internal oil tank fill up.

Dark oil coming off the bottom. Don't know there, but just check and make sure both of your lower unit gear oil sump screws are snug.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I will check the screws to make sure. Not dripping any oil now. Just after idling with that link rod detached.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

They gotcha covered. No issue with the oil, mine did the same thing. And topped the oil tank off to about 2" from the filler neck.

You'll love that motor!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I need to slime this new boat and motor up soon so I can stop worrying about everything.


----------

